# Pregnacare anyone?



## lexus15

Happy new year ladies & I pray that we all get our BFP's in 2012 [-o&lt;:dust:


OK to my question..has anyone had any positive results/BFP whilst taking Pregnacare? How long did it take? 

I'm already taking cq10 (low dose) & want to do everything possible to secure a BFP in 2012. 

:hugs: to all.xx


----------



## anorak

Hiya! I have started to take Pregnacare. I can't say anything about it just yet, but I WILL keep you posted!:thumbup:


----------



## SarahSausage

I took pregnacare for a few months before ttc & got pregnant straight away when we started ttc. I was 37, almost 38. Just starting on it again now. I also had acupuncture though just to get my body ready too.


----------



## Jodes2011

I've been on pregnacare since August 2011 and i just got my BFP. I'm now taking the supplements for pregnancy. I also took Soy 100mg from days 2-6 and took evening primrose oil for cm because when i use Soy i dry up. GL and i hope you get your bfp real soon x


----------



## peacebaby

hi lexus

I was taking pregnacare for about a month and got a bfp while on it. Was also doing acupuncture and it was my acu lady who recommended I take the pregnacare for pregnancy - it's a dual pill pack, one is a multi-vit and the other is an omega 3 pill, you take one of each daily.

good luck!


----------



## lexus15

Oh wow, so it looks like taking Pregnacare has great results! I've brought a pack & started taking yesterday, fx for a bfp!.x


----------



## HPMINI

This sounds like it should be a 2012 purchase for me!


----------



## yoyojojo

You can get it for men as well - its worth a go


----------



## Jodes2011

yoyojojo said:


> You can get it for men as well - its worth a go

yep my hubby used it :thumbup:


----------



## anorak

I am going to get some for my OH and slip it in his dinner (he doesn't like tablets!)


----------



## lockzie

Buy them from Amazon, so much cheaper than the shops
Good luck ladies :thumbup:


----------



## lexus15

My oh is taking the Wellman vits & since taking them for the last 6 months or so his :spermy: numbers have increased from the IUI's we've done.

I'm hoping that the Pregnacare will have a similar effect on me & make my eggs stronger so that I get that BFP! 

:hugs:


----------



## etetbobx

I'm now taking the supplements for pregnancy. I also took Soy 100mg from days 2-6 and took evening primrose oil for cm because when i use Soy i dry up.


----------



## Just_married

Is it pregnacare conception you all used, or just the regular one? 
Me n DH started taking them 3 weeks ago, so fxd, altho I have heard they can delay ov and I didnt get the usual ov pain on day 11/12 which is normal for me. Will let u know how we get on too. This is cycle 10 for us x


----------



## Hope3

I started taking Pregnacare Conception last August/September and the first month we started trying I fell pregnant. Whilst taking it I produced much more cervical mucus than ever which is why I think it worked. Sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks and we're trying again.

However, I would not recommend taking Pregnacare Conception if you have genital herpes as one of the active ingredients L-Arginine increases the number outbreaks.

I've had genital herpes for 17 years and I've reached the stage where my outbreaks are very few and far between (2 or 3 a year if that). However after taking Pregnacare daily the first time round I got an outbreak after ovulation. On the next cycle after my miscarriage I thought that only taking two or three a week might be ok but that approach didn't work either. The cycle after that was no better, it only took 2 tablets to cause an outbreak right at the start of my fertile period. Naturally, my partner who doesn't have herpes didn't want to risk catching it, so that's another opportunity gone.

I've now binned my packet of Pregnacare which is a shame but I can't take the risk of more outbreaks cutting down my opportunities to conceive. 

If anybody knows of any other effective ways to increase cervical mucus I'd love to hear them. :flower:


----------



## Just_married

Hope3 said:


> I started taking Pregnacare Conception last August/September and the first month we started trying I fell pregnant. Whilst taking it I produced much more cervical mucus than ever which is why I think it worked. Sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks and we're trying again.
> 
> However, I would not recommend taking Pregnacare Conception if you have genital herpes as one of the active ingredients L-Arginine increases the number outbreaks.
> 
> I've had genital herpes for 17 years and I've reached the stage where my outbreaks are very few and far between (2 or 3 a year if that). However after taking Pregnacare daily the first time round I got an outbreak after ovulation. On the next cycle after my miscarriage I thought that only taking two or three a week might be ok but that approach didn't work either. The cycle after that was no better, it only took 2 tablets to cause an outbreak right at the start of my fertile period. Naturally, my partner who doesn't have herpes didn't want to risk catching it, so that's another opportunity gone.
> 
> I've now binned my packet of Pregnacare which is a shame but I can't take the risk of more outbreaks cutting down my opportunities to conceive.
> 
> If anybody knows of any other effective ways to increase cervical mucus I'd love to hear them. :flower:


How about sperm friendly lubricant like preseed or conceive plus? That increase the moisture with the same ph as cm. Worth a try if you haven't already x


----------



## VIKK1

Hope3 said:


> I started taking Pregnacare Conception last August/September and the first month we started trying I fell pregnant. Whilst taking it I produced much more cervical mucus than ever which is why I think it worked. Sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks and we're trying again.
> 
> However, I would not recommend taking Pregnacare Conception if you have genital herpes as one of the active ingredients L-Arginine increases the number outbreaks.
> 
> I've had genital herpes for 17 years and I've reached the stage where my outbreaks are very few and far between (2 or 3 a year if that). However after taking Pregnacare daily the first time round I got an outbreak after ovulation. On the next cycle after my miscarriage I thought that only taking two or three a week might be ok but that approach didn't work either. The cycle after that was no better, it only took 2 tablets to cause an outbreak right at the start of my fertile period. Naturally, my partner who doesn't have herpes didn't want to risk catching it, so that's another opportunity gone.
> 
> I've now binned my packet of Pregnacare which is a shame but I can't take the risk of more outbreaks cutting down my opportunities to conceive.
> 
> If anybody knows of any other effective ways to increase cervical mucus I'd love to hear them. :flower:

Have you tried EPO (evening primrose oil) I've been taking it whilst on clomid and its made a huge difference. I only take from AF to Ov. I've also heard that to much caffeine can effect CM


----------



## Jodes2011

etetbobx said:


> I'm now taking the supplements for pregnancy. I also took Soy 100mg from days 2-6 and took evening primrose oil for cm because when i use Soy i dry up.

suspicious :growlmad: They have copied me word for word


----------



## Jodes2011

Hope3 said:


> I started taking Pregnacare Conception last August/September and the first month we started trying I fell pregnant. Whilst taking it I produced much more cervical mucus than ever which is why I think it worked. Sadly I miscarried at 6 weeks and we're trying again.
> 
> However, I would not recommend taking Pregnacare Conception if you have genital herpes as one of the active ingredients L-Arginine increases the number outbreaks.
> 
> I've had genital herpes for 17 years and I've reached the stage where my outbreaks are very few and far between (2 or 3 a year if that). However after taking Pregnacare daily the first time round I got an outbreak after ovulation. On the next cycle after my miscarriage I thought that only taking two or three a week might be ok but that approach didn't work either. The cycle after that was no better, it only took 2 tablets to cause an outbreak right at the start of my fertile period. Naturally, my partner who doesn't have herpes didn't want to risk catching it, so that's another opportunity gone.
> 
> I've now binned my packet of Pregnacare which is a shame but I can't take the risk of more outbreaks cutting down my opportunities to conceive.
> 
> If anybody knows of any other effective ways to increase cervical mucus I'd love to hear them. :flower:

Drinking plenty of water and Evening Primrose Oil :thumbup:


----------



## Hope3

Thanks. I only heard about using EPO quite recently and have only just started on it. I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Hope3

Well I've taken the EPO, increased my water intake. I noticed a slight increase in cm but not as much as when I took Pregnacare. I've also bought some Conceive Plus off Amazon, which was very pleasant to use.  Now the 2 week wait to find out if all the effort has paid off.


----------



## kazine

I know this is a very late response but I was googling and found this thread and just wanted to add that I got pregnant on my first month using pregnacare and on my 5th cycle TTC (used conceive plus too). Miscarried sadly but I'm hoping it will work just as well next time around!


----------



## Oasis717

I've been pregnant three times since March 2012 all of those times I was on Pregnacare, the first pregnancy took two months. Second one month (sadly I mc both of these) then in jan last year after 2 months of trying I became pregnant with my son now 15 weeks:) I'm taking it again now as we are ttc xx


----------

